# Bottles shops are not essential stores in Lockdown. Please Close them!!



## Monamor88 (Aug 2, 2021)

Sign the Petition


Bottles shops are not essential stores, CLOSE THEM...PLEASEEEE..Lockdown and alcohol. OMG




www.change.org


----------

